# Tank Raised Clowns



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

Does anybody breed clownfish?


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Good question. I've heard their hard to breed.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have made a run with some clarkii clowns but my turn out was not as good as I would have liked it to be. I know a couple people who breed them and banghais and it requires a larger system to do it proper. First things first and you need ot get yourself some phyto plankton cultures going to feed the rotifers cultures, and ultimately brine shrimps that need to be sifted by micron to assure the fry do not die from ingesting to large a exoskeletoned prey item. 

Are you planning on doing dome breeding?


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

I have seen perculas and tomatoes. They seemed to have washed out colors and don't get as big as the wild caught fish. And there was something about a disease called Brooklynella...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I must say I have not been able to tell that they are washed out especially considering the most fancy strains out including the lighting clown and the Picasso clowns are all captive bred,many stores carry high quality captive bred clowns now.Brooklynela is one of the worst things to get when you have a system if clowns,comes on fast and treatments are harsh.


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Clownfish - Sea and Reef Aquaculture Just to show off some of those colors badxgillen mentioned.

Clownfish Breeding Breeding article. Having never done it, I can't say how good it is. I've read it before and it seemed good to my newbish viewpoint.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

LOOK AT ALL THOSE CLOWNS!!!
Nice share man.


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you for those links! I had no idea that different strains were being produced and perpetuated.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats just a good taste of the clowns out there, I have seen a number of different ones available as well and in different grades as well.


----------

